# repair power cord on dishwasher



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sure, check out the make's webpage for parts, or call a local distributo/repair company to see if they have it.


----------



## thom943 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yah, it can..If the space were your going to install the dishwasher has wire comin out of the wall, then just disconect the power cord from the dishwasher and use the wire comin out of the wall to go right into the D/W, If theres not, then just go to one of the Home centers and buy a Pig tail rated for a D/W, Wire it in and your good to go!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

DWs are supposed to have dedicated circuits. If you have a covered junction box behind or beside your DW cabinet base opening, you can straight-wire the DW to it (wire nuts). If you have a 3-prong receptacle, you can replace the wire from the DW with one that has a 3-prong plug on it (or just add a plug to the end, if the wire is still long enough). It should be wire-nutted inside a small box on the DW.
The wiring is simple. Black to black (hot), white to white (neutral) and bare or green to bare or green (ground). A plug and receptacle should have color-coded screws...brass for the hot (black) wire, silver screw for the neutral (white) and green for the ground. The wide blade of the plug is the neutral, and the round is the ground.
Make certain that the correct circuit breaker is OFF in the panel, of course, before dealing with anything installed, and test with a volt meter before touching.
DW wiring is basic and simple, but if you're uncomfortable at all with anything electrical, hire a pro. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Jeanbarb (Apr 19, 2007)

*Dishwasher plug..*

seems straight forward, except I bought the pigtail with plug (grey) and it has a labeled (center) green with yellow striped ground wire, but each wire on either side, is not color coded black or white, (breaker IS off) How do I know which of the wires each side of the ground wire goes to black and the which one goes to white?


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

MattCoops said:


> We recently adopted a 3 month old dishwasher
> but luck has it the power cord is chewed off by a dog.
> I rather keep it rather than bringing it to Habitat for Humanity.
> 
> ...


Is the dog OK?


----------



## SMERSH009X (May 5, 2007)

I also had this issue with a wire that was not color coded. however, when i looked at the wire real closely, i noticed that the 2 main ones were either smooth (black/hot) or ridged (white/neutral). I am going to be connecting them this way. Green is of course for the grounding.
Good luck!

Jeanbarb: seems straight forward, except I bought the pigtail with plug (grey) and it has a labeled (center) green with yellow striped ground wire, but each wire on either side, is not color coded black or white, (breaker IS off) How do I know which of the wires each side of the ground wire goes to black and the which one goes to white?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Do the straight prongs look the same?


----------



## johnbeachfl (Mar 5, 2012)

That is correct - Smooth = Hot; Ribbed = Neutral. Green (or Green with yellow)=Ground
(Thought I'd post confirmation since I spent a while trying to confirm the ribbed vs. smooth)


----------

